# Relentless V3 manifold



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Just seen this on facebook
coming soon; relentless V3 manifold. 
updates are, titanium induced 321 ss,back purged welds, less joins


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow - looks nice. Any clues on pricing? Must confess I'll be taking a long hard look at TSR's jobbie when I'm down there later this month.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Price is £230 shipped


----------



## dubberdean (Dec 22, 2011)

For standard turbo?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

8)


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

dubberdean said:


> For standard turbo?


yes


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Wow - looks nice. Any clues on pricing? Must confess I'll be taking a long hard look at TSR's jobbie when I'm down there later this month.


You an expert in jobbie inspection Ray?? :lol: Do you know a good jobbie from a bad one?  Do you take great pleasure in taking a good hard look at your jobbies? :lol:

Damien.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Would you get much more performance outta these ? I thought v2 still fitted quite well and was popular over on audisport and Leon forum ?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah it is but V3 uses better materials more support where needed


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

To be fair exhaust manifolds take some serious abuse despite now it has back purged welds i dont
think the quality is there and remember this is there third version due to cracking no testing is done
by them just the people who buy it i would wait until you get some feed back personally


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

if you want feedback on version 2 ask the guys at Rtech


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TT SMITHY said:


> To be fair exhaust manifolds take some serious abuse despite now it has back purged welds i dont
> think the quality is there and remember this is there third version due to cracking no testing is done
> by them just the people who buy it i would wait until you get some feed back personally


Do they not have a R&D dept. not testing their product is bordering on criminal.

There glad I got that of my chest, rant over. :wink:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

jamman said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair exhaust manifolds take some serious abuse despite now it has back purged welds i dont
> ...


R&D ? and testing ? it is £230 remember :lol:

adam

Oh there is no doubt it performs but its longevity ,,it would be pretty costly if it cracked and needed
replacing


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks great. any of you guys have the v2 fitted?.

Wouldn't like to strip it off again for a replacement as that would be a P$$$ take after paying for what you think is quality :-|


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

at just over £200 i suppose you take your chance,their products are getting better


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Adam-tt said:


> at just over £200 i suppose you take your chance,their products are getting better


Big chance to take when you may need to replace it after cracking isn't it Adam?.

They should really test their products before selling them on the market!.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

most TT's on this forum probably have cracked manifolds and dont even know about it :lol: 
i dont think you can complain really for the price its almost £400 cheaper then anything else


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

sambryant said:


> hi guys. i work with relentless.
> bit of history.
> v1 manifold did not fit without modding
> v2 manifold fits well , only one cracked that i have reported. out of 80 or so.
> v3 much stronger*Advertising is only allowed by paying/approved sponsors. Please contact us for details.*


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

who has said there will be no testing??? dont assume as it looks bad


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Adam-tt said:


> most TT's on this forum probably have cracked manifolds and dont even know about it :lol:
> i dont think you can complain really for the price its almost £400 cheaper then anything else


Your probably right :lol:

Any way of checking this?, I get someone to block the exhaust tails and listen out for leaks but thats just me. 

Great price thats for sure.


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

[quote="sambryant"hi guys. i work with relentless. 
bit of history.
v1 manifold did not fit without modding
v2 manifold fits well , only one cracked that i have reported. out of 80 or so. 
v3 much stronger*Advertising is only allowed by paying/approved sponsors. Please contact us for details.*[/quote]Now thats the kind of assurance we need  

Thanks sambryant


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

sambryant said:


> hi guys. i work with relentless.
> bit of history.
> v1 manifold did not fit without modding
> v2 manifold fits well , only one cracked that i have reported. out of 80 or so.
> v3 much stronger*Advertising is only allowed by paying/approved sponsors. Please contact us for details.*


If only one of the V2 (ever) failed why bother with the V3 ?

How do you mean more stable ?



sambryant said:


> who has said there will be no testing??? dont assume as it looks bad


Prob opinions made after V1 not fitting :wink:

Manifold looks a good product


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Calm down James lol go easy on the guy. Relentless have made mistakes in the past with designs/quailty but they have had a lot of feedback and customers over on seat forum and as shown they are trying to fix the problems. It's might be alot of hassle of 1 cracks but maybes all the effort over on seat forum is why they seem to get alot closer if not over 300bhp on ko4.

My downpipe from them has been spot on since having it fitted and everyone called and slated them back when I bought it.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Agree Tonksy but just typing as I'm thinking :wink:

Plus I did say the product looks good 

While I'm at it why is Muxley/Wireless unable to quote :roll:


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

jamman said:


> sambryant said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys. i work with relentless.
> ...


well the v2 was a success really but not the best it could be. we just want to make this manifold the best on the market. its not cheap to redesign so we are doing it to perfect the product. we have the fitting right and now we will have the strength 

the titanium induced stainless steel (321) is more stable because it doesn't move as much when hot.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

sambryant said:


> well the v2 was a success really but not the best it could be. we just want to make this manifold the best on the market. its not cheap to redesign so we are doing it to perfect the product. we have the fitting right and now we will have the strength
> 
> the titanium induced stainless steel (321) is more stable because it doesn't move as much when hot.


Cool thanks for the answers mate good luck with it


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

jamman said:


> *Agree Tonksy but just typing as I'm thinking* :wink:


That's dangerous !!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

tonksy26 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > *Agree Tonksy but just typing as I'm thinking* :wink:
> ...


Nah I edit the spitting at the screen and swear words out :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

sambryant said:


> who has said there will be no testing??? dont assume as it looks bad


Hi sam so has relentless done there own testing ? love to see the results will put peoples
mind at ease


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

jamman said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

jamman said:


> Agree Tonksy but just typing as I'm thinking :wink:
> 
> Plus I did say the product looks good
> 
> While I'm at it why is Muxley/Wireless unable to quote :roll:


Hello jamman, can you please stop calling me muxley as I dont call you john and my name is wireless.

Thanks


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

*Advertising is only allowed by paying/approved sponsors. Please contact us for details.*


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

wireless said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Agree Tonksy but just typing as I'm thinking :wink:
> ...


Learn to fcking quote then mux


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

wireless wrote:
jamman wrote:
Agree Tonksy but just typing as I'm thinking

Plus I did say the product looks good

While I'm at it why is Muxley/Wireless unable to quote

Hello jamman, can you please stop calling me muxley as I dont call you john and my name is wireless.

Thanks

Learn to quote then mux 
post! quote! wt heck


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

You guys need to stop with the name calling :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

sambryant said:


> thanks. the v3 is not on sale yet as we have to test it yet
> we also have a new tt 180q downpipe with decat, as im aware these are very rare
> we also have a new ttrs cat back system in production


Good luck with them Sam

Ps Nice bum


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

jamman said:


> sambryant said:
> 
> 
> > thanks. the v3 is not on sale yet as we have to test it yet
> ...


its not a bad ass 

@david, thanks for your pm, cant reply as i need more posts :lol:


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

jamman wrote:
sambryant wrote:
thanks. the v3 is not on sale yet as we have to test it yet 
we also have a new tt 180q downpipe with decat, as im aware these are very rare 
we also have a new ttrs cat back system in production

Good luck with them Sam

Ps Nice bum

its not a bad ass

Yeah, jamman does like a mans bum more than a womAN :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Poor ol' muxley clueless :wink:

His mouth writing cheques his body will never cash :roll:


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

jamman said:


> Poor ol' muxley clueless :wink:
> 
> His mouth writing cheques his body will never cash :roll:


Thought I'd get your attention :lol: :lol:

Only kidding buddy :-*


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I guess that means mine is version 2
Thats if it's the same make - got mine from USA


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yup v2, is it fitted or still waiting to be fitted ?


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

Grahamstt said:


> I guess that means mine is version 2
> Thats if it's the same make - got mine from USA


Looks like the v1. V1 is polished. V2 is raw stainless( very colourful) and more joins. v3 is polished with gold looking welds but not released yet.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Not fitted yet so am I wasting my time with it :?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds like if it is v1 you will struggle to make it fit without modification. Also might find it cracking in the not to distant future. Depends if it's goin to be a Bugga for u to fit as it will be a fair bit of messing around. Might be worth emailing relentless to see if they will do anythin with it or send u out a v3 when released.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

It does look like a beautiful bit if kit. When will it be released.? And what thickness 321 tubing is it?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Diveratt said:


> It does look like a beautiful bit if kit. When will it be released.? And what thickness 321 tubing is it?


Well if you go into your kitchen get out some * tin foil * thats about the same thickness :wink: :lol:


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

The v1 will fit, just needs a small dent in one of the runners to clear the edge of the rocker cover.


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

TT SMITHY said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > It does look like a beautiful bit if kit. When will it be released.? And what thickness 321 tubing is it?
> ...


I think we have a hater  not willing to give this new manifold a chance, thats fine. Thickness has never been an issue. The v2 was 2mm but unsure on the v3. Its on its way to me so once it arrives i will post up more info and pictures.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

sambryant said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > Diveratt said:
> ...


Hey sam only joking buddy :wink: im just jealous because i spent allot of money on the TSR manifold :lol:


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

sambryant said:


> thanks. the v3 is not on sale yet as we have to test it yet
> we also have a new tt 180q downpipe with decat, as im aware these are very rare
> we also have a new ttrs cat back system in production


Hell yeah! Get in :grin:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> You an expert in jobbie inspection Ray?? :lol: Do you know a good jobbie from a bad one?  Do you take great pleasure in taking a good hard look at your jobbies? :lol:
> 
> Damien.


Not an expert, D, but I know a good jobbie from a bad 'un. And I'd rather take a hard look at a good jobbie than a good look at a hard jobbie. 

Mind you, with a young boy still in nappies, I unfortunately get more than my fair share of looking at jobbies. :?

I'm sure TSR won't mind me having a good poke around in the 'bowels' of their operation while I'm down there. So to speak. :wink:

Mind you, if this V3 'jobbie' is up to snuff, £240 is a lot more attractive than £800 or so!


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Heres a bargain for you £58.55 **BUY IT NOW** and they still make a profit out of these ? :lol:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exhaust-MANIF ... 500wt_1274


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

^^^ wow that is cheap. its a v1 but worth buying and selling on


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha ... Warranty ..... *NO*


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

TT SMITHY said:


> Heres a bargain for you £58.55 **BUY IT NOW** and they still make a profit out of these ? :lol:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exhaust-MANIF ... 500wt_1274


There you have it!, just needs a small dent on the runner for rocker cover clearance and its all good to go


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hammer at the ready what do you call a small dent?


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

TT SMITHY said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > It does look like a beautiful bit if kit. When will it be released.? And what thickness 321 tubing is it?
> ...


The TSR is 3mm isn't it Smithy?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Diveratt said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > Diveratt said:
> ...


Yeah 3mm


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks thicker is better  will you be ready for the north v south RR in October?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Diveratt said:


> Thanks thicker is better  will you be ready for the north v south RR in October?


Hope so well manifold and rods will be on for sure its wether i have it mapped before that depends on
funds as end of this month i should be having coilovers roll bars done mine are pretty shot and
MOT in aug and i have the decat issue :lol: hopefully wont be a problem :roll:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

TT SMITHY said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks thicker is better  will you be ready for the north v south RR in October?
> ...


Sounds like its coming together I had an an advisory on my ARBs & springs at the last service I'm hoping they will get through the mot too


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Diveratt said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > Diveratt said:
> ...


Yeah its getting there just got to be a bit patient with these things also gearbox is starting to whine
slightly im hoping this will keep going to next year so when i uprate my clutch and i,ll get a refurbed
gearbox in with it


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Diveratt said:


> Hammer at the ready what do you call a small dent?


Heres what Sam wrote>

The v1 will fit, just needs a small dent in one of the runners to clear the edge of the rocker cover.

You'll need to ask him diveratt :wink: wireless


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

TT SMITHY said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > TT SMITHY said:
> ...


Im no expert but is that moly slip or similar any good for your box?, just wondering if it may get you through the year. 

Molyslip Gearbox Protector Product description
The Molyslip Gearbox Protector has a unique plating action, which protects and reduces wear in your gearbox, steering box and back axle. It coats the moving parts, making gear changes smoother, while reducing noise and protecting against friction.

features & benefits of Molyslip Gearbox Protector
Double concentrated formula for ultimate protection
Suitable for your gearbox, steering box & back axle
Unique plating action protects & reduces wear
Reduces whine & rumble


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Someone ban mux please ! Cnt understand a word he says because of his stupid quoting!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

when i copy and paste his quotes and then preview they come up fine i dont no whats going on lol :?


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

*Advertising in sig strip only allowed by paying/approved sponsors. Please contact us for details.*


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> Someone ban mux please ! Cnt understand a word he says because of his stupid quoting!


Pinsky, the name is wireless buddy :wink:

Adam, When I'm on the phone, no time for copy n paste :roll:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

oh that makes sense now i know on my phone quoting people comes out strange :?


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Adam-tt said:


> oh that makes sense now i know on my phone quoting people comes out strange :?


But no one seems to say anything to you :wink:

Glad it makes sense now


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

I gave up quoting people on my phone lol


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dont quote then, just reply to the thread


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

sambryant said:


> the v2 manifold now has a special discount. $255 shipped = £165


Hi Sam, Where are these shipped from?.


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> Dont quote then, just reply to the thread


Dude, I hit the quote button for quick replies and reply for over 3 quote so chill bro :-|


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

*Advertising is only allowed by paying/approved sponsors. Please contact us for details.*


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Sam, are these manifolds a perfect fit and how do I order one?.

Thanks

Sid


----------



## DuTTchNL (Sep 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if it is possible to change it without taking the complete head of?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

DuTTchNL said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to change it without taking the complete head of?


I think it has been done but for your own sanity its just probably quicker and easier to take the head off to fit


----------



## DuTTchNL (Sep 18, 2010)

Thats so much work pfff I am glad it is still on. Not going t do this..


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

yeah they are a perfect fit, but you do have to grind 2 exhaust studs down by 4mm, well i did on mine. also the heat shield will need cutting or removing.
here is a few pics
this is the studs to grind down


fitment








fitting on my car with modded heat shield





sound clip



i cant reply to pm's yet lol


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks like a nightmare to fit with engine in situ!.

Can it be done Sam?.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

probably need to drop the subframes


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

it has been done with the head on however i dont recommend it. head off is the proper way tbh.
there are a few people on the facebook page that did it with the head on so worth having a chat with them.
taking the head off will actually be an easier job and quicker.


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

*Advertising is only allowed by paying/approved sponsors. Please contact us for details.*


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

sambryant said:


> it has been done with the head on however i dont recommend it. head off is the proper way tbh.
> there are a few people on the facebook page that did it with the head on so worth having a chat with them.
> taking the head off will actually be an easier job and quicker.


Advice and info appreciated

Cheers


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Very nice looking Manifolds guys V2 V3 and a real bargain for purge welded 

If I still had a K04 I would certainly buy this manifold, nice job indeed!


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

sambryant said:


> *Advertising is only allowed by paying/approved sponsors. Please contact us for details.*


Hey Sam did you find that when you added the mani it improved the exhaust note ? 
sounds good


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

*Advertising is only allowed by paying/approved sponsors. Please contact us for details.*


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

*Advertising is only allowed by paying/approved sponsors. Please contact us for details.*


----------



## dubberdean (Dec 22, 2011)

Would you be able to do a group buy on the first batch of V3's?


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Adam-tt said:


> probably need to drop the subframes


Sorry Adam, just read this, iphones hey :evil: yeah I would have thought so too mate. Long process either way but and I'm in two minds about it now.

Maybe stick to subtle mods for now.  
Extreme if I keep her long term and costs are low!


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

dubberdean said:


> Would you be able to do a group buy on the first batch of V3's?


Oooooooo now there's an offer 

Show your faith in the v3 if you do do group buy. Think it could be very popular aswell.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

E3 YOB said:


> Very nice looking Manifolds guys V2 V3 and a real bargain for purge welded
> 
> If I still had a K04 I would certainly buy this manifold, nice job indeed!


K04 or an Eliminator kit with this manifold would make a very interesting combination.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Diveratt said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice looking Manifolds guys V2 V3 and a real bargain for purge welded
> ...


Kev I can hear your wallet opening from here :lol: That is a good idea this mani (V3) with a disco biscuit! that would rock. Makes much more sense to actually to do this route. Really it looks a quality manifold for the money and I think the balance of power and drivability could be just right using it with an eliminator kit. 8)


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

As i mentioned before as long as reliability is proved because as Sam showed the work involved in 
fitting could be some empty wallets if it failed and needed replacing lol but no doubt if this
manifold holds up and for the price ! they will definitely be on to a winner

comparing some of the pics of my TSR mani the runners look a fair bit longer then the relentless
im booked in @ TSR 6th of AUG for rods and manifold 

whilst on the subject of manifolds i wonder how people are getting on with the JBS cast
manifold ? didnt a few members here buy them ? heres an interesting read :roll: :lol: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... d-reworked


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I forgot about that thread Daz. I really wanted to warn them but didn't want to be seen like I was trolling. Going to check the thread now to see if the same enthusiasm is there for wasting their money.

Actually that was a different thread.... will look at this one.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> I forgot about that thread Daz. I really wanted to warn them but didn't want to be seen like I was trolling. Going to check the thread now to see if the same enthusiasm is there for wasting their money.
> 
> Actually that was a different thread.... will look at this one.


Yeah a few people were asking about results of the manifold and there didnt seem much info about then 
this thread was posted on ASN a while back


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

im sure we can arrange a group buy  
the v2 mani made 44bhp more than the jbs cast mani on a k04 hybrid. you wont find a better flowing manifold


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

E3 YOB said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > E3 YOB said:
> ...


[/quote="sirwinstonshurchill"] never before in the history of forums has anyone been so crap at quoting as sir muxley wireless clueless[/quote]
oh god its catching :lol: :lol:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

sambryant said:


> im sure we can arrange a group buy
> the v2 mani made 44bhp more than the jbs cast mani on a k04 hybrid. you wont find a better flowing manifold


If there is a group buy I'd be tempted to get one just to stick on the garage wall


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

...or plaster in Zircotec...


----------



## Ben_Allen76 (May 19, 2008)

Count me in if this turns into a group buy


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Relentless V2 with 2871 Eliminator turbo on 550's in an LCR made 338bhp recently on my dyno.
Flat out...

glowed well.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

badger5 said:


> Relentless V2 with 2871 Eliminator turbo on 550's in an LCR made 338bhp recently on my dyno.
> Flat out...
> 
> glowed well.


I wonder how much they spent to get that 338 bhp?
I can only guess folks would favour this as a more cost effective route to break into the 300's (opposed to some of the more established routes).


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

i'm interested in one too if a group buy happens


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

And me...


----------



## DCB 070 (Dec 26, 2011)

me too


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Duggy said:


> And me...


as it happens HG motorsport do a k04 manifold

http://www.hg-motorsport.de/shop/pr...G-1-8-20V--Turbo-K04-High-Flow-Quermotor.html

no reported problems of cracking, can I can work on this price for you. especially if people would like a group buy


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Rich196 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > And me...
> ...


As much as I like HG the manifolds don't compare Rich.

I'm taking bets how long you get away with plugging the HG products on here without being a sponsor :wink:

Rich what's a disributor ?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

jamman said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > Duggy said:
> ...


I know the manifold isnt as free flowing but its is a halfway hour between flow and a decent quality, most tubular ones like the relentless seem to crack :/


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry Rich, that is just not going to look half as good as the v3 hanging on my garage wall


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Diveratt said:


> Sorry Rich, that is just not going to look half as good as the v3 hanging on my garage wall


haha but this wouldn't be on your garage wall! It would be in the car working, but point taken!


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Rich196 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > And me...
> ...


aka - JBS mani without the logo..

not without issues itself.
have a read..... with some collector area mods it will work
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... d-reworked

Relentless flows well... reliability will always be the question with these imho. only time will tell.
price point its unbeatable..


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

hello all im back  sorry i could not reply to any pm's, not enough posts yet. v3 is very close to being finished with a few extra tweaks. the v2 is on special offer, priced to clear.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Will you be setting up a group but for us on here ? Or will seat forum be having a group buy that we can jump onto ?


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

we will do a group buy, but this will be setup on the facebook page so its a central point for all forums


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

how many posts before i can pm? 
yay i can pm


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn, I'm not on gaybook :?


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

dont worry i can still add you


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sambryant said:


> we will do a group buy, but this will be setup on the facebook page so its a central point for all forums


you are over 18 i hope ........for legal reasons


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Rich196 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > And me...
> ...


Interesting :wink: :wink:


----------



## kacz07 (Jul 18, 2010)

What is your Facebook link? I can't find it. Thx.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

kacz07 said:


> What is your Facebook link? I can't find it. Thx.


https://www.facebook.com/adam.squance.1?ref=profile#!/groups/125246960928520/


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

When will this manifold be available? put me down for group buy


----------



## kacz07 (Jul 18, 2010)

Please put me down for the GB, too. Going to do this and rods in my next phase of build.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

My manifold is on and working, and giving me lots of smiles  Mines not the relentless one though...

and to you all.. good luck with fitting, if the mani bolts round, which 4 of mine did.. it's a gearbox out job... but think with the relentless you may have to remove the head to get it in..

Also depending on which downpipe you've got the lamber probe will probably not go in on the tubular. mine is touching on the cast. but got some good heat shield wrap on it... but think you may have to tap the downpipe elsewhere if the top lamber probe is the same as my blueflame downpipe.

P.S well worth doing.. but don't expect it to be cheap or easy to fit a manifold to these cars...PAIN IN ARSE !!!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

So for those of us too technophobic to have Facebook accounts, what's the crack on this V3 manifold GB? Or just, what's the crack?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Mondo said:


> So for those of us too technophobic to have Facebook accounts, what's the crack on this V3 manifold GB? Or just, what's the crack?


Dont just go for the crack go for crack sack and back :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

That, my fine (tar &) feathered friend, is disgusting! 

:lol:

(I had to look it up. 'Grim' doesn't begin to describe it!)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

My liddle FB prefers the plucked look :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, but not on me. :wink:


----------



## DCB 070 (Dec 26, 2011)

is this group buy happening or not? :roll:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Yes, but not on me. :wink:


Well i suppose it ok for the modern man :roll: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

TT SMITHY said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but not on me. :wink:
> ...


Suppose you're right... :roll:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Mondo said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > Mondo said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ANd this ladies and gents is why i didn't wait...

all goes quiet again...


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> ANd this ladies and gents is why i didn't wait...
> 
> all goes quiet again...


not on Facebook it hasn't lol


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Adam-tt said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > ANd this ladies and gents is why i didn't wait...
> ...


But still no ETA on the v3 mani


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Good things come to those who wait lol


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

They do seem to sell well these manifolds but i wonder how many people will actually
get round to fitting it only seems a handful people running them and there forever
apearing on the bay with the old "i bought this and never got round to fitting it " 
maybe i should of got one of these i payed 3times the price for the TSR and
still got to grind down studs to get it to fit you wouldnt expect that for
£780 would you ?

Relentless all is forgiven :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

eBay, huh? Like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-VW-TT-S3 ... 41611617f0

Straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Mondo said:


> eBay, huh? Like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-VW-TT-S3 ... 41611617f0
> 
> Straight from the horse's mouth.


Nice find  and "no need for any more modifications in order to install it."


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

LOL expect the romoval of the head i would imagine !! :?

All depends on what else you've done i suppose.. if you just put this manifold on, without other mods it probably is pretty safe within the stock internal limits...

although who is going to fit one of these and only one of these???


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Tony if they are doing this got to do rods head will be off anyway this is more of
a stage 2+ mod i dont think many will put this on as a first mod do you


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Im actually tempted to send my mani back and try and get a refund and get one of these
i would expect a few niggles with the relentless but not with the money i paid for mine
as i also had an old email saying about the stud saying "there should not be a need to 
shorten one of the head studs"

Now if i used one of my local garages to do this and i didnt check the mani
i would of got "the manifold doesnt fit we will have to mod it to get it on"
more expense for me no doubt this has got under my skin to say the least 

sorry had to get that off my chest :?


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

the situation with the v3 is this, we have 30 v2 manifolds we need to shift before we can start selling the v3. the above ebay link is relentless's outlet shop.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

thats a shame sam as every seems to be waiting on the V3 so might take a while
to shift these ?


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

its a impossible task it seems  im doing my best to get rid of the v2 but its not easy now.


----------



## sambryant (Jun 5, 2012)

the good news, the v3 has been tested and its thumbs up so far. it fits alot easier to


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Should have kept stum! about the V3 then the V2 would have sold alot easier :lol:

I'll give yah $100 for the V2 delivered


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

group buy???


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

SICK TT said:


> group buy???


Spoke to relentless and Sam and both Said no group buy will be available on these


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

anyone fitted it yet to there TT???

Anyone who has fitted at the rollers tomorrow???

Surly one of you can report back on how this mani is to live with ??? :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

???? Where are all these people who were getting these ?????

not heard anything about them since :?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Tony Allot of S3,s running these on ASN ... maybe you will see more appear in the new year
on the TT i reckon ....


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

March is when I'm hopfully fitting mine :/ bit of a long way off yet but it will be fitted eventually.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> ???? Where are all these people who were getting these ?????
> 
> not heard anything about them since :?


There are a few running delivery from Relentless is fine the hold up is more with the getting the rods. 
Some interesting stuff on the Relentless FB Page the latest is a V3 manifold with a GT2871 flange looks like a cheap way to get 350 BHP


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Is that a top mount?


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

No underslung looks very OEM


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone know this sam's second name or how to find him on facebook ?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

From his picture I'm guessing Bryant... :wink:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

There's millions of Sam Bryant in the world lol


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/samuel.bryant.31

http://www.facebook.com/groups/125246960928520/


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheers James


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> There's millions of Sam Bryant in the world lol


 

Well, you didn't say _which _Sam Bryant.


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Can I bump this up, next on the list is likely to be a manifold it's a long way off but good time to start looking.


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

V4 is being tested this week


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

s3tt said:


> V4 is being tested this week


You not reply to pm's ? :wink:


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

s3tt said:


> V4 is being tested this week


Interesting and good to know, are you affiliated with relentless? Would it be possible to update here with more info once known?


----------

